# Deep drop advice?



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Finally picked up an electric reel and next time we head out we're goin to try some deep dropping. Our boat doesn't have the fuel capacity to make it to the squiggles or down to the spur. I know those are good deep drop grounds. But i was wondering if around the 131 hole might be productive. Any advice would be appreciated not looking for specific spots just generals. Yellow Gravel area looks like it could produce altough a little shallower than the 600 ft it's been suggested to look for. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

There should be plenty of Golden Tile's in that general area. I have not caught any big ones there but they are there. Look mostly for a flat soft bottom. If you have mud on your lead after dropping you're in the right place. Try putting a smaller lead sinker on top of the rig also.


----------

